
Dishwashers, and How Google Eats Its Own Tail - aundumla
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/12/dishwashers_dem.html
======
tgflynn
If this is indeed such a big problem (I haven't really observed it myself)
what I don't understand is how these sites are gaming page-rank.

In order to reach the top of the search page the sites need many incoming
links. Where are these links coming from if the sites add little value ?

